# wind puffs?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my Paint has two bumps on his hocks they are pretty large and squishy like liquid. i can ride him and work him and press on them he doesnt care. right side is larger then the left.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone? know how to get rid of them?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

bumping

the right is a bit bigger tonight but the left is smaller..


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They look like fluid build up called "Wind Galls". Cold hosing may reduce the swelling and a mud like poultice called Tuff Rock is very good at reducing the swelling also.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

is there any way to get rid of them for good? where can you get Tuff Rock?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not too sure, I don't think so. Usually they aren't too harmful but then you can get them bad ones. Tuff Rock can just be brought from a local tack store or produce. It is relatively cheap, only $25 in Australia but im not sure where you are!  It is also good for wounds etc...

This:
TuffRock | Calf Plus | animal health products


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

a windgall is quite possible but not likely... Its most commonly refered to as a type of inflmation of synovial membrane which surrounds the fetlock and digital flexor tendon sheath. tenosynovitis is the fancy term used to describe the inflamation of synovial membrane (referred to as synovitis) linning of the tendon sheath. this whole thing makes up what windgalls typically are but bear in mind this is all in the fetlock not the hock...


your horse in my opinion obviously; looks like he/she has got bog spavin. Bog spavin is commonly the name used to describe synovitis of the hock or tarsal joint. This occurs when the sbasically the same process described int he fetlock occurs int he hock simply put your horse experience a trauma (over worked, tweaked itself, bucked landed funny, etc) and the membrane sac which surrounds his joints in his hock became inflamed to protect themselves just as your elbo or knee might swell if you fell rela


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

would something like this work i know we have a place that has this close by to us.
Farnam Cool Pack Green Jelly


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> a windgall is quite possible but not likely... Its most commonly refered to as a type of inflmation of synovial membrane which surrounds the fetlock and digital flexor tendon sheath. tenosynovitis is the fancy term used to describe the inflamation of synovial membrane (referred to as synovitis) linning of the tendon sheath. this whole thing makes up what windgalls typically are but bear in mind this is all in the fetlock not the hock...
> 
> your horse in my opinion obviously; looks like he/she has got bog spavin. Bog spavin is commonly the name used to describe synovitis of the hock or tarsal joint. This occurs when the sbasically the same process described int he fetlock occurs int he hock simply put your horse experience a trauma (over worked, tweaked itself, bucked landed funny, etc) and the membrane sac which surrounds his joints in his hock became inflamed to protect themselves just as your elbo or knee might swell if you fell relaly hard on it. However in horses repeated injury to the area is usually what causes the inflamation.
> 
> ...


 
Ah yes my bad! I wasn't sure if a wind gall could appear at the hock as well as the fetlock  Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

no prob lol I see the mistake made so much I thought I might clarify it


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

ive onlyfelt them on the outside, and go away when preassure is off his leg, but comes bak wen he stands on the leg.im going to try to find a new ferrier as i found my horses needed to be redone after a month of having him out to do them. and durning the summer it usually takes longer to look like they did. he isnt on a hard training its about 20-30 minutes every other day. as he can only focus for a short time. hes out 24/7 with fresh water daily, a round bale and oats with supplmets


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> would something like this work i know we have a place that has this close by to us.
> Farnam Cool Pack Green Jelly


 
that would help the outside but I dont think your horse is experiencing pain per say... 

You ought to find something that you can work into his feed as an anti inflamatory like the pellet form.

If you would like to be natural about it which is what I try my best to do for my horses is use devils claw which you can pick up at a health food store. I recommend the powdered form of it and feed 1tbs 3x per day until you see improvement. this helps with inflamation and horses with a history of joint problems. it's also to my knowlege not illegal in the sport world.

I never feed more than 2tbs and I dont feed it longer than a week


I also would get glucosamine especially if you don't do the devils claw supplement because you may have a horse whose joints are just more sensitive.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

hes getting MSM from smartpak, and vitamin B1 pellets by smartpak. i can push on them and he wont pull away or show any signs that there is pain, hes only 5 years old..


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> ive onlyfelt them on the outside, and go away when preassure is off his leg, but comes bak wen he stands on the leg.im going to try to find a new ferrier as i found my horses needed to be redone after a month of having him out to do them. and durning the summer it usually takes longer to look like they did. he isnt on a hard training its about 20-30 minutes every other day. as he can only focus for a short time. hes out 24/7 with fresh water daily, a round bale and oats with supplmets


 
what type of oats do you feed him and what supplements? also what work do you do with him?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> hes getting MSM from smartpak, and vitamin B1 pellets by smartpak. i can push on them and he wont pull away or show any signs that there is pain, hes only 5 years old..


 
it's actually quite common for things like this to happen to younger horses they tend to grow out of them though.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

3/4th of his feed is sweetfeed and the other 1/4 is plain oats. i do trotting and stops, turns, walking. im hoping he will be my barrel horse next year thats why i got him to train for.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

do you weigh his feed out? how many lbs total 'grain' do you feed him oats and all? when I say what type of oats i men rolled, steel cut, whole, crimped, etc?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> 3/4th of his feed is sweetfeed and the other 1/4 is plain oats. i do trotting and stops, turns, walking. im hoping he will be my barrel horse next year thats why i got him to train for.


 
it's quite possible he did it to himself just dorkin' around ya know what I mean? The issue at hand is you need to figure out what caused the problem because it could be signs of something more serious like OCD which is osteochondritis dissecans or fractures


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

oh i know what you mean hes like a colt half the time and is a dork. about 14 -16 oz we dint weigh i just put the same in every time.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> ive onlyfelt them on the outside, and go away when preassure is off his leg, but comes bak wen he stands on the leg.im going to try to find a new ferrier as i found my horses needed to be redone after a month of having him out to do them. and durning the summer it usually takes longer to look like they did. he isnt on a hard training its about 20-30 minutes every other day. as he can only focus for a short time. hes out 24/7 with fresh water daily, a round bale and oats with supplmets


 
he also doesn't appear lame or in pain correct? Just a fluid bubble like spot? I would feel on the inner portions of his hock and tarsal joint region for minor swelling which would help to rule out some things.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

he trots around and i cant see any limp or drop in his hips or his gaits. all i felt were the bubbles, and i can rub my hand along his leg and he diesnt care.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> oh i know what you mean hes like a colt half the time and is a dork. about 14 -16 oz we dint weigh i just put the same in every time.


 
Yeah the youngin's lol theyre suicidal ... 14-16 oz is really not a lot for grain of a horse regardless of the weight... I feed my filly 2.5lbs of purina foal grow with biotin and bran oil 1x daily and i get crud from people who think she needs more lol they make the horses fatty's around here though... I would slowly up his feed do you hve an approx of his weight? how often do you ride him and for how long?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> he trots around and i cant see any limp or drop in his hips or his gaits. all i felt were the bubbles, and i can rub my hand along his leg and he diesnt care.


 
yeah it sounds like he just gave himself a bought of bog spavin which isn't anything to be worried about per say. I would just go easy on him when you're workin' on him which I'm sure you are already and maybe consider upping the feed you give him. do you feed him salt/mineral or does he have free access to one as sometimes things like this seem to occur more likely because of a deficiceny in these.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

everyother day and about 20-30 minutes. hes about i wanna say 1200ish lbs he cokes when he gets too much as he eats TOOO fast. we use to put in in a HUGE water bucket like 75gl and slowly fed it to him but now he gets supplements and he needs to eat it all so when we get stalls he will get more during the day.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> ive onlyfelt them on the outside, and go away when preassure is off his leg, but comes bak wen he stands on the leg.


 
this is basically a textbook example of how bog spavins are... often you can even push the liquid from one bubble to another... not recommended


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

he does get a salt block they all three share. they all also get flax in their grain, and he will get biotin soon when fall comes around.i just feel them everyday i dont push them anywhere.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> everyother day and about 20-30 minutes. hes about i wanna say 1200ish lbs he cokes when he gets too much as he eats TOOO fast. we use to put in in a HUGE water bucket like 75gl and slowly fed it to him but now he gets supplements and he needs to eat it all so when we get stalls he will get more during the day.


 
is there a way you can feed it to him in chunks during the day? If he's being works moderadtely as you say he is and getting 14-16oz of supplemental feed then he may just be dealing with a difficencey in nutrients which is easily fixable. does he have access to grassf eed 24-7


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

HarleyWood said:


> he does get a salt block they all three share. they all also get flax in their grain, and he will get biotin soon when fall comes around.i just feel them everyday i dont push them anywhere.


 
nah I didn't think you did lol I just know I've seen vets do it. I just don;t see the point in it,


----------

